# APC UPS 600 attached with PC/LED TV/ROUTER/SET TOP BOX!



## mit_1984 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Friends,
I have APC UPS RS-600VA (3 pins) which i have attached 4 Socket Surge Protector to APC. So the set-up that i have done is something like this

APC - Monitor (Dell ST2220M)
APC - CPU
APC - Surge Proctector (4 Socket) -> 1) DLINK Router -> 2) Belkin Wifi Router N600 -> 3) 24" Toshiba 24PS10ZE
                                               -> 4) TATA Sky HD+ Set top box 


CPU config:
i3 processor
gigabyte motherboard
9600GT graphic card
Corsair CX430
4GB DDR 3
64GB - kingston SSD
1000 GB - Seagate HDD
LG DVD Drive

My Question is that whether the above set-up can Harm any of the Devices due to overload or not? Please let me know so that i will change this set-up right away. 

(Using this set-up from last 2 weeks, i still haven't encounter any problem as of now, even there was power cut and everything was running fine. However, within 2 mins i did shut-down the PC.)

Thanks!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2013)

Spoiler






mit_1984 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have APC UPS RS-600VA (3 pins) which i have attached 4 Socket Surge Protector to APC. So the set-up that i have done is something like this
> 
> APC - Monitor (Dell ST2220M)
> ...






It is better to upgrade to APC 800VA UPS or APC 1000VA UPS to support more devices and from getting them damaged further. Because your PC PSU calculator gives about 450w as the minimum requirement and your Dell monitor takes up another 100w and your Set top box takes up another 150w and your Surge Protector linked with many devices consume up to another 230w. So 450w+100w+150w+230=930w. So its better to upgrade than to keep a stop watch in case power goes off. OK.

APC 800VA @4800 or APC 1.1KVA @5500.


----------



## mit_1984 (Sep 2, 2013)

bavusani said:


> It is better to upgrade to APC 800VA UPS or APC 1000VA UPS to support more devices and from getting them damaged further.



Thanks for the info, I will plan to upgrade it to APC 1000VA by next month.




bavusani said:


> Dell monitor takes up another 100w



Power: 

Operating (Typical - Maximum) 
20W (typ) - 28W (Max)

ST2220M 21.5



bavusani said:


> your Set top box takes up another 150w



One of friend told me it wont take more than 25w



bavusani said:


> and your Surge Protector linked with many devices consume up to another 230w.



24" Toshiba LCD =  Power Consumption (W)  -  40

Cheap Toshiba 24PS10ZE LED TV sales India | Toshiba 24PS10ZE LED TV Themes | Toshiba 24PS10ZE LED TV LED TV review

Belkin N600 DB =   Power Consumption (W)  -  11

Belkin N600 DB Wireless Dual-Band N+ Router specifications | Expert Reviews

DLINK - GLB-802C = Power Consumption (W)  -  5




bavusani said:


> So 450w+100w+150w+230=930w. So its better to upgrade than to keep a stop watch in case power goes off. OK.
> 
> APC 800VA @4800 or APC 1.1KVA @5500.



Surge protector = 25 + 40 + 11 + 5 = 81w
Monitor            = 28w
CPU (not sure)  = 450w (As you said)
Total = 559 w  

Do I still need to upgrade it, Cause there are hardly any power cuts. Even if there is, I dont mind turning my PC off and rest of the devices on Stand-by than too it can easily last for an Hour (Tested).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2013)

mit_1984 said:


> Thanks for the info, I will plan to upgrade it to APC 1000VA by next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you are saying are average power consumption not power consumed when using intensive tasks or keeping the PC on for hours like 24x7 likewise. 
Your PC will consume on average 200 to 450w depending on the tasks running right and when gaming the monitor refreshes every second which is intensive right then take the power consumption in that regard not on an average buddy. My AMD FX CPU goes into ZERO POWER state once in a while when it is idle the power consumed will be 8-10w only. Can we come to a conclusion basing on this perspective? Think again and buy a good APC UPS like 1.1KVA @5.5k which might even come for around 5k if you bargain a lot. Don't ever buy second hand goods which are critical to the PC architecture.OK. Good luck...


----------



## mit_1984 (Sep 2, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What you are saying are average power consumption not power consumed when using intensive tasks or keeping the PC on for hours like 24x7 likewise.
> Your PC will consume on average 200 to 450w depending on the tasks running right and when gaming the monitor refreshes every second which is intensive right then take the power consumption in that regard not on an average buddy.



Thanks for giving me a clear picture on this..as, i had no clue about it before.




bavusani said:


> Think again and buy a good APC UPS like 1.1KVA @5.5k which might even come for around 5k if you bargain a lot. Don't ever buy second hand goods which are critical to the PC architecture.OK. Good luck...



I have decided to buy a new APC UPS 1.1KVA by next month, as you suggested. Until then, i have unplugged my LED TV from UPS. However, rest of the device i cant unplug them from UPS, cause i need my Routers to be on 24*7 as well as TataSky set-top box for my recording on stand-by mode. I hope so this change will give some relief to my UPS


----------

